# Think i got infection. SubQ Prop



## FTW34 (May 15, 2012)

First i would like to say ive always used Long Ester Test, and always  did IM. well i got some prop i was saving for this cycle i started by a  really trusted source here, i decided to try subq because i read about  heavy doing it and figured it might be intresting i decided to subq  where my left quad rests, so this was my first prop injection and first  subq aas injection. IT went smooth felt no pain no discomfort probablly the most comfortable injection i ever did. The next day still nothing just a little pinch....The day after that it was clearly red and started to spread, i thought this was nothing, decided to IM inject in my glute....the next day after that which is today its swollen, puffy, red, hot to the touch and has me worried like fuck. The IM shot is starting to hurt alot to. Im in the same situation as another guy here, NO $ NO INSURANCE. Im always very carefull with my pinning, and i would like to think that this source's stuff was clean. especially because hes so respected here by alot of vets and mods.  Im not sure i was hoping someone with subq experiance with prop can tell me this is normal. any help would be apreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you cant tell by the picture but it is definately very protruding, and way bigger than what .5ml of oil would do.

Im also currently running Asia Pharma test E, which has given me no problems what so ever probablly the smoothest aas i ever done. but yea any help would be apreciated...I was thinking of doing a Greg Valentino and going in wit a syringe to see if it is pussing


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 15, 2012)

It's red. It doesn't look bad from that angle but I just went through the same thing , but mine wasn't red, however was infected.. Go get antibiotics ASAP.. If you wait and it accesses, they will either cut it out or drain it if it gets infected....


----------



## NVRBDR (May 15, 2012)

Thta sucks bro, What lab is this from?


----------



## FTW34 (May 15, 2012)

****...which is a really trusted brand by alot of vets, never saw or heard a complaint, so I am not product bashing at all. Its a reputable UGL that even makes HG products. So im thinking either A. It was my technique even tho i disinfect and sterilze site and bottle like a mad man using sterile gloves. or B. Im just having a bad SubQ reaction or a bad prop reaction.


----------



## keith1569 (May 15, 2012)

Damn bro

Idk take advil and try ice
If u start getting streaking or a temperature u need to get into the er/doc asap


----------



## FTW34 (May 15, 2012)

whats streaking? and checked my temp earlier 98.6 its only been 3 days....if swelling doesnt go down in 2 or 3 days ima go. Im trying to see if this was a reaction to prop, dirty gear which i doubt, or bad technique.  So we'll see if it goes down in a few days than i knwo it was just a reaction. if its infected in the subq which i suspect than its probablly me. if its infected in both the IM and subq than its prolly gear.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

Not really a great idea to try subQ out with prop for starters...

How long ago did you do this shot? IDK why the fuck anyone would do subQ in the first place! Unless you are just riddled with scar tissue it really makes no sense....

Having never used prop before like I said that was a pretty poor decision on your part.

Doesn't sound like an infection to me, prop gives lots of guys problems, it seems like every fucking day someone here posts a thread sayin "I just shot prop and it hurts so I have an infection" that's prop. And subQ can give you problems on it's own. 

If it's only been a few days I would keep an eye on it but unless you think your gear was shit it sounds like you did everything right (minus the subQ idea) so you should be alright.

Another thing is if it's made with eo instead of suspended in oil a lot of guys are very allergic to that and will get swelling, extreme pip and even redness so those are all things to consider. Best to be proactive here at any rate, jump on some antibiotics and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> whats streaking? and checked my temp earlier 98.6 its only been 3 days....if swelling doesnt go down in 2 or 3 days ima go. Im trying to see if this was a reaction to prop, dirty gear which i doubt, or bad technique.  So we'll see if it goes down in a few days than i knwo it was just a reaction. if its infected in the subq which i suspect than its probablly me. if its infected in both the IM and subq than its prolly gear.


It'll look like red tiny veins through it.. that's streaking


----------



## FTW34 (May 15, 2012)

Ahah yea the SUBQ was just a experiment, because im getting ready to run tren a, and from heavy's experiance he didnt get tren cough from his subq injections. Dont mean to be a crying bitch was just looking for reassurance, gonna get some antibodis


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

No you're not a bitch but I'd rather cough than deal with lumps and spots all over and that's most peoples experience with subQ shots... Just steer clear from now on....at least with prop...you might be G2G with something else...


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 15, 2012)

What antibiotic is the most common for this? I'm thinking Amoxicillin. Anybody had a scrip for injection infection before and know the answer?


----------



## keith1569 (May 15, 2012)

Ya give it a few more days.
Ya streaking is like lines going through it or by ur red area.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> What antibiotic is the most common for this? I'm thinking Amoxicillin. Anybody had a scrip for injection infection before and know the answer?


There are several used to treat infection like this... It's up to the doc and he'll write the script based off of how bad it is at the time he sees him.

That said I do not believe this young Fuck the Worlder has an infection


----------



## teezhay (May 16, 2012)

You're not running a fever, and after three days that still looks more like a bad reaction to the oil (perhaps the BA content is a tad high?) than an infection. I've actually developed exactly what you're experiencing, but from an IM injection. I'd like to note the following:

- First and foremost, there's no need for panic. This is just a learning experience, my man!

- Infections tend to only get worse, so if your inflammation begins to lessen, and the redness fades (which took almost 5 or 6 days for me), it was probably just a rash all along. For me, the redness and inflammation reached its worst state after about 24-36 hours, then it stayed as is until day 6 or so when it began to go away altogether.

- It's important to continue taking your temperature. If you're grazing 100 degrees, go to the ER. They can't deny you care simply due to inability to pay! My temperature never rose above 97-something, which further reassured me it was a simple rash.

- If an abscess develops in that region, you'll typically know. Why, you ask? Because you won't be able to walk without being reminded by very severe pain. I've never experienced it, but I've heard it's hell. Nevertheless, I was able to do quad extensions while my leg was still red and inflamed. It was just itchiness and barely noticeable pain on the epidermal layer. Further evidence for nothing more than skin irritation. 

Now I'm no diagnostician. Make no mistake. But to summarize in a *TL;DR* sort of way, *I'd only be concerned about this if you're experiencing a combination of the following: shooting pain in the injection site, a high fever (take frequent temp readings!), and an unrelenting exacerbation of symptoms. My hypothesis, however, is that your skin is just irritated. Your leg will be itchy, perhaps a bit painful, but after a half a week to a full week the swelling and redness will subside, and at no point will you develop a fever.* Just my hypothesis. But keep a close eye on everything!

Lastly, buy some legit pharmaceutical-grade Amoxicillin just for the sake of future precautions!


----------



## nby (May 16, 2012)

I had the same from pinning not deep enough into my tri's, actually doing like half a SubQ. Will go away in a few days, did hurt alot tho and was swollen as fuck.


----------



## Digitalash (May 16, 2012)

it's good to have antibiotics all the time, never know when you're gonna catch that vd either lol. I had a buddy come to me for that and he was amazed I had bottles of antibiotics just layin around


----------



## LightBearer (May 16, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> What antibiotic is the most common for this? I'm thinking Amoxicillin. Anybody had a scrip for injection infection before and know the answer?



_Azithromycin is supposed to be good for these things._


----------



## SFW (May 16, 2012)

Doubtful its an infection. Looks like localized reaction to the product. Ive seen worse from just resting my elbow on my leg for a minute or two.


----------



## buddyrocks (May 16, 2012)

I have been on TRT for over a year and have gotten the same thing. It has happened to me with as little as 80 mg test cyp IM and at higher doses when on cycle @ 200-300 mg IM. It has always happened only randomly in my glutes and once in my quad. These were all IM injections using either 23g 1.5 inch needle or 25g 1 inch needle. It would become really sore, turn red, and get rock hard. Then a few days later it would just start going away. About 5 days from injection until it would be better.


----------



## thefastship (May 16, 2012)

I had this 12 days ago. I was an idiot and shot 3 ccs into the glute. tren, test e and prop. (prop for the first time) I made a mistake and boy did i pay. 36 hours after inject i couldnt walk. The pain Lasted for a week. The swelling went down after 8 days. I still have a golf ball size bump when i flex my ass. I am watching that on a day to day basis. Its not red or hot, its just there. lol
At its peak, i couldnt even drive myself to the grocery store. My two cents...always have antibiotics on hand period....always break up injections when using prop......always break up injections when you are using a new vial. (that way you can isolate it if you suspect the gear being bad.)

Watch your temp, take ibuprofren (800mgs twice a day) try to walk and keep your leg from getting stiff/increase blood flow)

if you get to that 100 degree mark simply go to the ER. No worries. Almost Everybody will get this at some point .


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 16, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> What antibiotic is the most common for this? I'm thinking Amoxicillin. Anybody had a scrip for injection infection before and know the answer?



Keflex is most commonly prescribed to knock it out quick! You must take it w/ a meal... it's a strong anti..


----------



## heavyiron (May 16, 2012)

Some guys just plain react negatively to prop. Its not a very comfortable ester.


----------



## adwal99 (May 16, 2012)

i got the same thing with test e on my first pin ever, took some benadryl and the next day it was gone.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Some guys just plain react negatively to prop. Its not a very comfortable ester.



Heavy, since people have issues w/ prop esters, would it even be rational to pin subQ? I just don't see it, but I read where-I think- you had pinned it subQ. Did you ever have any issues with swelling?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (May 16, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> i got the same thing with test e on my first pin ever, took some benadryl and the next day it was gone.



Same here. Surely doesn't look infected but just bad reaction. Still go get some antibiotics just in case.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 16, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> it's good to have antibiotics all the time, never know when you're gonna catch that vd either lol. I had a buddy come to me for that and he was amazed I had bottles of antibiotics just layin around


Bawhahahahaha^ Awesome lol....


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 16, 2012)

thefastship said:


> I had this 12 days ago. I was an idiot and shot 3 ccs into the glute. tren, test e and prop. .


What's wrong with that? My boy and I will put 3mls in both delts at once time all the time.


----------



## thefastship (May 16, 2012)

3 ccs into my glutes aint happening anymore. The Issue is going to shallow for what ever reason and combining different oils. I will just do more pins and spread it around. 3ccs siting on top of the muscle aint fun.


----------



## heavyiron (May 16, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Heavy, since people have issues w/ prop esters, would it even be rational to pin subQ? I just don't see it, but I read where-I think- you had pinned it subQ. Did you ever have any issues with swelling?



Yes, I had irritation/stinging at the injection site but not bad.


----------



## FTW34 (May 16, 2012)

worse today


----------



## infam0us (May 16, 2012)

I have had this happen to me before.. once on my glute and on the same spot where u have it...but i injected IM not SubQ.. what I did was swab the area with alcohol, ice it and 500mg amoxicillin 2 times a day.... It took about a week or so before it went away.. I never really did know the reason for it myself but it did go away after a a couple of days... I wouldnt worry so much unless you doubt the gear and u reused a pin which i doubt this is the case for you... could probably just be a local reaction to the gear since it was done subq for the first time... and remember... alot of the time things look/get worse before they get better....like i said.. the same happened with me.. i just had no idea why it happened those 2 times to me...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 16, 2012)

its nothing, you are fine. promise. stop trippin


----------



## colochine (May 16, 2012)

Yea give it a few days and you'll be g2g. 

If you stop stop posting and winning all the damn contests well know you died from it!


----------



## keith1569 (May 16, 2012)

It doesn't look to bad in that pic.
No streaking and I assume still no temp. Keep taking Seville like 800mg 2x a day for its inflammation and u will probably be fine

I had something similar about a year ago with 3cc in my glute. It was red and big ole area for about 2 weeks. Kept taking Seville and it went away. I think I pushed the oil in to fast

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 16, 2012)

I've done maybe 10 or so subq shots. Tried test e, tren e, and sust. All of them left a lump bigger than the amount injected, whether they were .2ml or .6. Red, swollen for 3-6 days or so a little painful and warm, then they're gone. Sust was the worst, and I suspect it may be because of the prop in it. If you massage the site it makes it worse too for subq. Also, too much UV light can spread/melt it under your skin. All experiences I've had with it. That being said, don't stress either way. I had an infection a while back from a delt shot, went to the doctor for it 7 days after the shot when my skin started getting funky and purple and soft. Got antibiotics and it went away in days. No draining necessary.


----------



## collins (May 20, 2012)

that looks just like what my leg looked like after injecting with some gear that crashed, i reboiled and injected the rest if the vial with no problems at all.  just sayin


----------



## alistair123 (Feb 14, 2013)

What happened to your injection site man? I going through the same shit and I just hope that everything turned out okay for you for yours and for my sake! I pinned my left quad  two days ago with 250ml/Test E and my leg is red, warm and super painful to walk on. Starting to bug out and then I came across this thread... This is my first IM cycle and it was my first pin in that muscle so it could be that... hoping it goes away.. fast arg!


----------



## longworthb (Feb 14, 2013)

virgin muscle is goimg to hurt and be sore


----------



## Laborer (Feb 14, 2013)

Also try your delts instead of quads, my quads are very picky about gear. As longworth stated vigin muscles can hurt and become sore.


----------



## Pahlevan (Feb 14, 2013)

FTW34 said:


> First i would like to say ive always used Long Ester Test, and always  did IM. well i got some prop i was saving for this cycle i started by a  really trusted source here, i decided to try subq because i read about  heavy doing it and figured it might be intresting i decided to subq  where my left quad rests, so this was my first prop injection and first  subq aas injection. IT went smooth felt no pain no discomfort probablly the most comfortable injection i ever did. The next day still nothing just a little pinch....The day after that it was clearly red and started to spread, i thought this was nothing, decided to IM inject in my glute....the next day after that which is today its swollen, puffy, red, hot to the touch and has me worried like fuck. The IM shot is starting to hurt alot to. Im in the same situation as another guy here, NO $ NO INSURANCE. Im always very carefull with my pinning, and i would like to think that this source's stuff was clean. especially because hes so respected here by alot of vets and mods.  Im not sure i was hoping someone with subq experiance with prop can tell me this is normal. any help would be apreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bro, sub Q with oil is a bad idea. Does the area feel warm to the touch? if so its infected go see a doctor. Dont be a guinea pig.


----------



## BIGTIME420 (Feb 15, 2013)

bro i wouldnt take any chances go to the dr. better to be safe than sorry. I dont do prop makes me knot up like hell. it aint worth it to me.


----------



## alistair123 (Feb 15, 2013)

cool thanks, being that today is friday i might just go to my doc and get some antibiotics just to be on the safe side.. but what the hell do I tell him? 'I just banged some Test E into my quad and the shit just blew up, hook me up??" Also, now I'm paranoid about this gear and I've only done two shots... any ideas on how to continue/end cycle and then restart later...? I know I can't be the first person to encounter bad stuff and not have an auxiliary supply.. Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## collins (Feb 18, 2013)

not infected , ive had those before . just bad placement. its between your skin and muscle. be gone in a week


----------

